#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ubitiqui ou Intelbras no Cliente ?

## freitascba

Amigos, estou com essa dúvida, na minha torre, vou usar uma RB433 com 3 cartões Atheros 5314 (acho que eh esse o numero), no cliente quero usar Ubiquiti ou Intelbras, vou colocar em todos uma Nano 2.4 ou 5.8, ainda nao sei qual a banda irei escolher para trabalhar, pois na área que vou atuar nao tem nem provedores e torres. Minha segunda dúvida é qual melhor banda a trabalhar ? Qual melhor modo ? B+G, B ? Nao vou usar hotspot, pretendo esconder a SSID, colocar criptografia e amarrar na MK a MAC da Nano do cliente a um IP especifico, assim eu posso setar no queue uma rate fixa de banda para ele nao ultrapassar. Se alguem tiver uma sugestão, eu agradeço, abraços !

----------


## Route66

Amigo, 

Indicamos a WOM-5000 da Intelbras, que é uma CPE na faixa 5,8 Ghz que trabalha nos padrões IEEE 802.11 a/n. Seu custo é inferior a UBIQUITI, pode ser adquirido através do BNDES, tem 1 ano de garantia, taxa de transmissão de até 150mbps. 
É um equipamento que vem se destacando no mercado atualmente, com excelente aceitação dos provedores.

Ficamos à disposição,

Distribuidora Route 66

----------


## leonet

Amigo, que um conselho, esquece 2,4, vai de 5,8Ghz, pois aqui na minha região comecei com 2,4 e não tinha ninguém eu era absoluto na região, dai surgiu o concorrente, e colocou em 5,8 mas com as mesmas velocidades que a minha.
Sendo que o desempenho da 5,8 e bem melhor. Dai tive que começar a migrar, acabei gastando duas vezes por começar em 2,4.
estou com quase todas as torres em 5,8 e meus clientes que migraram estão satisfeitos.
Aqui eu comecei a colocar bas torres : ROCKET M5 com basestation de 120°, e nos clientes wom e nanoloco m5. Mas nada contra vc trabalhar com cartoes. Outra coisa, não deixe de por criptografia.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Amigo, que um conselho, esquece 2,4, vai de 5,8Ghz, pois aqui na minha região comecei com 2,4 e não tinha ninguém eu era absoluto na região, dai surgiu o concorrente, e colocou em 5,8 mas com as mesmas velocidades que a minha.
> Sendo que o desempenho da 5,8 e bem melhor. Dai tive que começar a migrar, acabei gastando duas vezes por começar em 2,4.
> estou com quase todas as torres em 5,8 e meus clientes que migraram estão satisfeitos.
> Aqui eu comecei a colocar bas torres : ROCKET M5 com basestation de 120°, e nos clientes wom e nanoloco m5. Mas nada contra vc trabalhar com cartoes. Outra coisa, não deixe de por criptografia.


Amigo me tira uma dúvida fazendo o favor, nunca utilizei esse rádio da Intelbras, mas no caso de você utilizar Rocket na torre e o Intelbras no cliente, você deixa o airmax desativado no seu AP ou este rádio também trabalha com airmax ?

Como é o desempenho da rede? Compensa? E o custo ?

Obrigado desde já.

----------


## jdas2007

Aconselho usar somente 5.8 Ghz até pra você poder comercializar mais velocidade , e equipamento vou de ubiquiti sãos equipamentos que não dão muitos problemas e existe peças para reposição e com garantia de 1 Ano; Com a Intelbras que vive propagando maior garantia e tudo uma farsa só dor de cabeça;

----------


## Mephisto

Ola amigo.........

Se voce herdou essa rede 2.4Ghz....ou ja a tem construida.....ainda é possivel usar para atender clientes com banda baixa..tipo 1 ou 2 Mbps....seguindo algumas premissas...

1º faça um trabalho de ajuste nas potencias dos radios.....nao tem pq ter um radio 2.4 berrando 23 ou 27 dbi a 500m da torre...dessa forma vc conseguem melhorar o espectro um pouco...
2º faça um trabalho e tente deixar essa rede rodando 100% em G melhora teu desempenho razoavelmente.
3º use de preferencia CPEs com antena integrada...exemplo Nano2..Airgrid M2 ..pois dessa forma facilita uma futura troca para um equipamento 5.8 caso necessario.

se voce tiver CPEs 2.4 paradas....utiliza-as nesses locais...porem nao invista em comprar radios novos em 2.4Ghz...isso com certeza nao é negocio para seu provedor...

Na minha humilde opinião o 2.4Ghz foi um tanto quanto mal utilizado e os equipamentos que estavam no mercado eram ruins tinhamos antenas muito ruins...fabricadas de maneira muito artesanal..com pouco ou nenhum estudo de engeharia.
Os radios eram na sua maioria equipamentos que tinha o fw trocado por outro e colocoado a trabalhar em um cenario outdoor pro qual nao foi projetado...mas enfim...era o que tinha na epoca e eu mesmo usei muito disso...de varias marcas modelos cores e sabores :-)....

Quanto a pergunta Ubiquiti ou Intelbras.
Nao conheço o equipamento da Intelbras pra falar mal....mas conheço bem o da ubiquiti pra falar bem :-)

seja qual for o equipamento que voce escolher pense bem ....pois os protocolos nao se conversam...e seja qual for o modelo...vc PRECISARÁ cedo ou tarde usar o TDMA e se vc tiver um mix de equipamentos nao vai poder usar.

eu votaria na ubiquiti....estavel...comprovado...facil de usar...

----------


## CassioFernandes

Eu lhe indico usar equipamentos da Ubiquiti, linha 5,8Ghz Mimo, como Basestation e Rocket M5 para distribuição, e Airgrid M5 ou Nano Loco M5 nos clientes, e o Mikrotik para gerenciar toda rede.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu iria de basestation com rb911/912 e nos cliente sxt lite 5. 

Ubnt uso atualmente mais costuma dar uns BO com porta lan

----------


## Mephisto

> Eu iria de basestation com rb911/912 e nos cliente sxt lite 5. 
> 
> Ubnt uso atualmente mais costuma dar uns BO com porta lan




Porta lan da pra salvar....

----------


## leonet

> Amigo me tira uma dúvida fazendo o favor, nunca utilizei esse rádio da Intelbras, mas no caso de você utilizar Rocket na torre e o Intelbras no cliente, você deixa o airmax desativado no seu AP ou este rádio também trabalha com airmax ?
> 
> Como é o desempenho da rede? Compensa? E o custo ?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


O INTELBRAS não tem airmax. Dai terá que desabilitar no AP da torre, pois aqui eu utilizo tanto nanoloco m5 nos clientes quanto wom 5000, varia de poder aquisitivo do cliente, se vc conseguir colocar só ubiquiti nos clientes show, pois dai vc deixa o airmax ativo. Agora da forma que estou trabalhando aqui, so tive resultados bons. muita gente não gosta da wom, mas graças a Deus ainda não tive problema. O desempenho da rede em relação em 2,4 e 5,8 e muito grande. Compensa e muito se eu podesse voltar atra hoje já teria começado tudo em 5,8. O custo com certeza é mais caro mas seria um bom investimento para que seus clientes fiquem satisfeitos.
Vale a pena investir agora, tenha base por mim, que comecei em 2,4 e estou migrando para 5,8.
Sucesso aí, qualquer duvida se for ao meu alcance pode perguntar.

----------


## JonasMT

> Porta lan da pra salvar....


Pois é amigo nem fale até combinei de enviar umas pra vc, mas corrido final de ano. 

Assim que sobrar um tempo vou lhe enviar.

----------


## freitascba

Poxa, primeiro tópico que obtive certeza do que escolher e com tantas mensagens de usuário, eu estava no meio, metade ibiquiti e metade intelbras, realmente eu ja tive problemas com intelbras, porem, nunca "provei" os equipamentos da ibiquiti... Vou entrar nesse mundo da ibiquiti e ver se é bom mesmo rsrs, obrigado a todos que deram seus conselhos de redes e etc, com certeza vai me ajudar a montar meu provedor e preciso realmente de qualidade, pois quero atender 3 condominios com 5 mil casas. Abraços a todos, sucesso a todos.

----------


## freitascba

Aproveitando o tópico, oque seria melhor e daria mais qualidade ?

01 Servidor de Mikrotik em PC ? 3 Placas PCI, 2gb de Ram, HD de 1 TB (futuro cache), Processador Core 2 Duo...
01 RB 750GL, gerenciando as 3 antenas que irão fechar os 360º de sinal
01 RB 433 com 3 cartões atheros 5413 (talvez eu erre os numeros pq nao lembro de cabeça)

OBS: Tenho a RB 750GL e a RB 433. O PC-Server ainda nao montei pois nao tenho certeza de que ele seria melhor. Se caso as respostas aqui forem a favor do pc, eu montarei, comprarei a licença, tudo certinho.

A area que eu quero atender nao é longe, é um condominio que esta atras da minha casa, porem minha casa fica uns 20 metros acima do nivelamento do condominio, parece baixo, mais se eu subo no telhado eu velho completamente o condominio, vejo as 5000 casas que estão ficando prontas lá... em todos os clientes colocarei nano m5, na base vai ficar rockt e setoriais... Abraços e aguardo mais esta ajuda para eu poder concluir meu projeto.

----------


## freitascba

> Um PC como servidor é ótimo, pode fazer sim!
> 
> Agora, quanto ao cache, recomendam bastante usar Thundercache ou Speedr só que necessitam de máquinas mais potentes!
> 
> Você tem quantos megas de link dedicado? Se tiver sobra (que dê para atender os clientes e sobre banda) não é necessário usar cache.
> 
> Qual o ângulo em relação à sua torre estão os clientes? Pode usar Basestation de 19 dBi e 120º de abertura com Rocket M5!


Perfeito, irei montar o pc então ! Uma vez montei um servidor em pfSense em uma faculdade que trabalhava, eu recebia a WAN pela rj45 da placa mãe do micro, dai coloquei 2 placas pci nos slots pci, uma era LAN e a outra era WLAN, imagino que seja assim tbm no mk né ? Nunca montei nenhum pc mk, mais isso nao eh problema, sou daqueles que gosta de desafio e muito curioso. Meu link não vai ser dedicado, pelo menos no inicio nao, preciso saber se realmente vou para frente com isso, sendo assim vou usar um Link da GVT de 30mb Download / 1.5mb de upload. Sobre o angulo, acredito eu que apenas uma basestation de 19dbi com rockt suporta tranquilo, pois o condominio é de casas da caixa, eh pequeno na largura, porem um pouco comprido no comprimento na vertical, minha casa esta mais ou menos uns 600/800 metros do condominio com total visada, minha casa fica acima de todas rsrs, vejo tudo. vou mandar uma foto abaixo para vcs entenderem melhor o cenario. alguem indica alguma placa de rede pci ? quando eu montei um servidor pfsense, usei 2 D-Link DGE 528T 10/100/1000, fiquei super satisfeito com ela, nunca deu problema e suportava trabalhar sem problemas, mais se tiver alguma mais recente e com potencial melhor, podem me indicar. abraços !

Imagens:

Imagem da casa (para ter noção da altura) onde ficará a BASE:

Imagem do Google Maps do condomínio:

Imagem de cima da casa onde ficará a BASE:


Abraços a todos e mais uma vez obrigado pela a ajuda.

----------


## freitascba

> Nunca usei placas de rede D-Link, só uso com chipset Realtek, tenho uma (esqueci o modelo do chipset) e funciona muito bem com Mikrotik!
> 
> Pela foto que postou da área, acho que duas Airmax Sector de 120º manda bem!


o chipset desta dge 528t eh realtek ;D! por isso que eu comprei elas. acho que vai ela mesmo ;D!

----------


## freitascba

> Em qual banda vai trabalhar? 2.4 ou 5 Ghz?
> 
> Recomendo investir já em 5 Ghz!


vou em 5 mesmo ;D!

----------


## freitascba

Amigos, estou com essa dúvida, na minha torre, vou usar uma RB433 com 3 cartões Atheros 5314 (acho que eh esse o numero), no cliente quero usar Ubiquiti ou Intelbras, vou colocar em todos uma Nano 2.4 ou 5.8, ainda nao sei qual a banda irei escolher para trabalhar, pois na área que vou atuar nao tem nem provedores e torres. Minha segunda dúvida é qual melhor banda a trabalhar ? Qual melhor modo ? B+G, B ? Nao vou usar hotspot, pretendo esconder a SSID, colocar criptografia e amarrar na MK a MAC da Nano do cliente a um IP especifico, assim eu posso setar no queue uma rate fixa de banda para ele nao ultrapassar. Se alguem tiver uma sugestão, eu agradeço, abraços !

----------


## Route66

Amigo, 

Indicamos a WOM-5000 da Intelbras, que é uma CPE na faixa 5,8 Ghz que trabalha nos padrões IEEE 802.11 a/n. Seu custo é inferior a UBIQUITI, pode ser adquirido através do BNDES, tem 1 ano de garantia, taxa de transmissão de até 150mbps. 
É um equipamento que vem se destacando no mercado atualmente, com excelente aceitação dos provedores.

Ficamos à disposição,

Distribuidora Route 66

----------


## leonet

Amigo, que um conselho, esquece 2,4, vai de 5,8Ghz, pois aqui na minha região comecei com 2,4 e não tinha ninguém eu era absoluto na região, dai surgiu o concorrente, e colocou em 5,8 mas com as mesmas velocidades que a minha.
Sendo que o desempenho da 5,8 e bem melhor. Dai tive que começar a migrar, acabei gastando duas vezes por começar em 2,4.
estou com quase todas as torres em 5,8 e meus clientes que migraram estão satisfeitos.
Aqui eu comecei a colocar bas torres : ROCKET M5 com basestation de 120°, e nos clientes wom e nanoloco m5. Mas nada contra vc trabalhar com cartoes. Outra coisa, não deixe de por criptografia.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Amigo, que um conselho, esquece 2,4, vai de 5,8Ghz, pois aqui na minha região comecei com 2,4 e não tinha ninguém eu era absoluto na região, dai surgiu o concorrente, e colocou em 5,8 mas com as mesmas velocidades que a minha.
> Sendo que o desempenho da 5,8 e bem melhor. Dai tive que começar a migrar, acabei gastando duas vezes por começar em 2,4.
> estou com quase todas as torres em 5,8 e meus clientes que migraram estão satisfeitos.
> Aqui eu comecei a colocar bas torres : ROCKET M5 com basestation de 120°, e nos clientes wom e nanoloco m5. Mas nada contra vc trabalhar com cartoes. Outra coisa, não deixe de por criptografia.


Amigo me tira uma dúvida fazendo o favor, nunca utilizei esse rádio da Intelbras, mas no caso de você utilizar Rocket na torre e o Intelbras no cliente, você deixa o airmax desativado no seu AP ou este rádio também trabalha com airmax ?

Como é o desempenho da rede? Compensa? E o custo ?

Obrigado desde já.

----------


## jdas2007

Aconselho usar somente 5.8 Ghz até pra você poder comercializar mais velocidade , e equipamento vou de ubiquiti sãos equipamentos que não dão muitos problemas e existe peças para reposição e com garantia de 1 Ano; Com a Intelbras que vive propagando maior garantia e tudo uma farsa só dor de cabeça;

----------


## Mephisto

Ola amigo.........

Se voce herdou essa rede 2.4Ghz....ou ja a tem construida.....ainda é possivel usar para atender clientes com banda baixa..tipo 1 ou 2 Mbps....seguindo algumas premissas...

1º faça um trabalho de ajuste nas potencias dos radios.....nao tem pq ter um radio 2.4 berrando 23 ou 27 dbi a 500m da torre...dessa forma vc conseguem melhorar o espectro um pouco...
2º faça um trabalho e tente deixar essa rede rodando 100% em G melhora teu desempenho razoavelmente.
3º use de preferencia CPEs com antena integrada...exemplo Nano2..Airgrid M2 ..pois dessa forma facilita uma futura troca para um equipamento 5.8 caso necessario.

se voce tiver CPEs 2.4 paradas....utiliza-as nesses locais...porem nao invista em comprar radios novos em 2.4Ghz...isso com certeza nao é negocio para seu provedor...

Na minha humilde opinião o 2.4Ghz foi um tanto quanto mal utilizado e os equipamentos que estavam no mercado eram ruins tinhamos antenas muito ruins...fabricadas de maneira muito artesanal..com pouco ou nenhum estudo de engeharia.
Os radios eram na sua maioria equipamentos que tinha o fw trocado por outro e colocoado a trabalhar em um cenario outdoor pro qual nao foi projetado...mas enfim...era o que tinha na epoca e eu mesmo usei muito disso...de varias marcas modelos cores e sabores :-)....

Quanto a pergunta Ubiquiti ou Intelbras.
Nao conheço o equipamento da Intelbras pra falar mal....mas conheço bem o da ubiquiti pra falar bem :-)

seja qual for o equipamento que voce escolher pense bem ....pois os protocolos nao se conversam...e seja qual for o modelo...vc PRECISARÁ cedo ou tarde usar o TDMA e se vc tiver um mix de equipamentos nao vai poder usar.

eu votaria na ubiquiti....estavel...comprovado...facil de usar...

----------


## CassioFernandes

Eu lhe indico usar equipamentos da Ubiquiti, linha 5,8Ghz Mimo, como Basestation e Rocket M5 para distribuição, e Airgrid M5 ou Nano Loco M5 nos clientes, e o Mikrotik para gerenciar toda rede.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu iria de basestation com rb911/912 e nos cliente sxt lite 5. 

Ubnt uso atualmente mais costuma dar uns BO com porta lan

----------


## Mephisto

> Eu iria de basestation com rb911/912 e nos cliente sxt lite 5. 
> 
> Ubnt uso atualmente mais costuma dar uns BO com porta lan




Porta lan da pra salvar....

----------


## leonet

> Amigo me tira uma dúvida fazendo o favor, nunca utilizei esse rádio da Intelbras, mas no caso de você utilizar Rocket na torre e o Intelbras no cliente, você deixa o airmax desativado no seu AP ou este rádio também trabalha com airmax ?
> 
> Como é o desempenho da rede? Compensa? E o custo ?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


O INTELBRAS não tem airmax. Dai terá que desabilitar no AP da torre, pois aqui eu utilizo tanto nanoloco m5 nos clientes quanto wom 5000, varia de poder aquisitivo do cliente, se vc conseguir colocar só ubiquiti nos clientes show, pois dai vc deixa o airmax ativo. Agora da forma que estou trabalhando aqui, so tive resultados bons. muita gente não gosta da wom, mas graças a Deus ainda não tive problema. O desempenho da rede em relação em 2,4 e 5,8 e muito grande. Compensa e muito se eu podesse voltar atra hoje já teria começado tudo em 5,8. O custo com certeza é mais caro mas seria um bom investimento para que seus clientes fiquem satisfeitos.
Vale a pena investir agora, tenha base por mim, que comecei em 2,4 e estou migrando para 5,8.
Sucesso aí, qualquer duvida se for ao meu alcance pode perguntar.

----------


## JonasMT

> Porta lan da pra salvar....


Pois é amigo nem fale até combinei de enviar umas pra vc, mas corrido final de ano. 

Assim que sobrar um tempo vou lhe enviar.

----------


## freitascba

Poxa, primeiro tópico que obtive certeza do que escolher e com tantas mensagens de usuário, eu estava no meio, metade ibiquiti e metade intelbras, realmente eu ja tive problemas com intelbras, porem, nunca "provei" os equipamentos da ibiquiti... Vou entrar nesse mundo da ibiquiti e ver se é bom mesmo rsrs, obrigado a todos que deram seus conselhos de redes e etc, com certeza vai me ajudar a montar meu provedor e preciso realmente de qualidade, pois quero atender 3 condominios com 5 mil casas. Abraços a todos, sucesso a todos.

----------


## freitascba

Aproveitando o tópico, oque seria melhor e daria mais qualidade ?

01 Servidor de Mikrotik em PC ? 3 Placas PCI, 2gb de Ram, HD de 1 TB (futuro cache), Processador Core 2 Duo...
01 RB 750GL, gerenciando as 3 antenas que irão fechar os 360º de sinal
01 RB 433 com 3 cartões atheros 5413 (talvez eu erre os numeros pq nao lembro de cabeça)

OBS: Tenho a RB 750GL e a RB 433. O PC-Server ainda nao montei pois nao tenho certeza de que ele seria melhor. Se caso as respostas aqui forem a favor do pc, eu montarei, comprarei a licença, tudo certinho.

A area que eu quero atender nao é longe, é um condominio que esta atras da minha casa, porem minha casa fica uns 20 metros acima do nivelamento do condominio, parece baixo, mais se eu subo no telhado eu velho completamente o condominio, vejo as 5000 casas que estão ficando prontas lá... em todos os clientes colocarei nano m5, na base vai ficar rockt e setoriais... Abraços e aguardo mais esta ajuda para eu poder concluir meu projeto.

----------


## freitascba

> Um PC como servidor é ótimo, pode fazer sim!
> 
> Agora, quanto ao cache, recomendam bastante usar Thundercache ou Speedr só que necessitam de máquinas mais potentes!
> 
> Você tem quantos megas de link dedicado? Se tiver sobra (que dê para atender os clientes e sobre banda) não é necessário usar cache.
> 
> Qual o ângulo em relação à sua torre estão os clientes? Pode usar Basestation de 19 dBi e 120º de abertura com Rocket M5!


Perfeito, irei montar o pc então ! Uma vez montei um servidor em pfSense em uma faculdade que trabalhava, eu recebia a WAN pela rj45 da placa mãe do micro, dai coloquei 2 placas pci nos slots pci, uma era LAN e a outra era WLAN, imagino que seja assim tbm no mk né ? Nunca montei nenhum pc mk, mais isso nao eh problema, sou daqueles que gosta de desafio e muito curioso. Meu link não vai ser dedicado, pelo menos no inicio nao, preciso saber se realmente vou para frente com isso, sendo assim vou usar um Link da GVT de 30mb Download / 1.5mb de upload. Sobre o angulo, acredito eu que apenas uma basestation de 19dbi com rockt suporta tranquilo, pois o condominio é de casas da caixa, eh pequeno na largura, porem um pouco comprido no comprimento na vertical, minha casa esta mais ou menos uns 600/800 metros do condominio com total visada, minha casa fica acima de todas rsrs, vejo tudo. vou mandar uma foto abaixo para vcs entenderem melhor o cenario. alguem indica alguma placa de rede pci ? quando eu montei um servidor pfsense, usei 2 D-Link DGE 528T 10/100/1000, fiquei super satisfeito com ela, nunca deu problema e suportava trabalhar sem problemas, mais se tiver alguma mais recente e com potencial melhor, podem me indicar. abraços !

Imagens:

Imagem da casa (para ter noção da altura) onde ficará a BASE:

Imagem do Google Maps do condomínio:

Imagem de cima da casa onde ficará a BASE:


Abraços a todos e mais uma vez obrigado pela a ajuda.

----------


## freitascba

> Nunca usei placas de rede D-Link, só uso com chipset Realtek, tenho uma (esqueci o modelo do chipset) e funciona muito bem com Mikrotik!
> 
> Pela foto que postou da área, acho que duas Airmax Sector de 120º manda bem!


o chipset desta dge 528t eh realtek ;D! por isso que eu comprei elas. acho que vai ela mesmo ;D!

----------


## freitascba

> Em qual banda vai trabalhar? 2.4 ou 5 Ghz?
> 
> Recomendo investir já em 5 Ghz!


vou em 5 mesmo ;D!

----------

